# power supply?



## Wally's Express (Sep 18, 2013)

I've been running g-scale on a Trainpower 6200 without problem. I just purchased the dash-9 44cw diesel and it barely moves and seconds later the power supply trips off. Should I move up to the Aristo 10 amp to work both the dash and other g scales? thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

don't post the same question in several forums, i answered you in another forum.


----------

